# need help, connecting PC to powered sub to passive speakers



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey guys, I am in desperate need of help here.

I got this huge Technical Pro Nuke 15" sub with max 1500 watts and two 500 watt powered out puts for speakers. What im trying to do is connect my pc to the sub and the sub to my passive speakers. I got a 1/8 to split RCA going from my pc to the line in under the subwoofer section, all im getting is bass which should be correct, but im not sure where to put the other RCA connection coming from my PC since there is only one line in for the woofer( this is white). There is a red RCA connection under the subwoofer out. There are also two (red/white) RCA connections next to this under a label satellite, the top two are line in the bottom two are line out. There are two Speakon powered out-puts one L and one R below the speakon connections are a set of 2 female bare wire connections (-,+ and +,-)

So I really need to get the mids and highs going and Im not sure what connections need to be made, I also dont know if it makes a difference but my speakers i want to output to are a pair of Yamaha NS-A838's which have a maximum of 200 watts(not sure if the 500w powered outputs is too much for the speakers have).

Thanks so much guys. Pictures are below


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Is your PC a notebook or do you have a desktop with 5.1 or 7.1 analog outputs? 

If so you need to cable up the sub (.1) line output of the PC sound card to the subwoofer line input. Most desktop PC's these days use three submin 1/8" stereo jacks to get the L/R mains, the L/R surrounds and the Center/Sub line outputs out. 

For 7.1 they even use triple output jacks (go to Radio Shack and get triple Tip,ring,ring,sleeve on 1/8" plug to three RCA plug patch cable -- used for camcorders). You really need to find the documentation on your PC's sound card line outputs. 

The Normal L/R main line outs should go to the Satellite Line inputs. Your satellite (assume L/R main speakers) connect using speaker wire to the red&block binding posts.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

ok i have a laptop and all i have is the head phone 1/8" and the microphone input, thats it. Im a noob to all of this really im not lookin to hook up a 5.1 system just want my sub to power my speakers so i dont have to hook everything up to a reciever that hooks to my pc


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

ok i have a laptop and all i have is the head phone 1/8" and the microphone input, thats it. Im a noob to all of this really im not lookin to hook up a 5.1 system just want my sub to power my speakers so i dont have to hook everything up to a reciever that hooks to my pc.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Do you still have the Sub manual??? ... if not try to get it online :yes:

In the mean time, try to connect the 1/8" to RCA cable to the satellite in on the sub (if what I'm guessing is correct, that signal will be used for the sub and also the speakers) ... then connect speakers to the satellite out on sub (the question is, Are you using speakers??? ... How did you make the connection???) ... most speakers use bare wire not RCA's :yes:

As far as the 500watts amp on sub for the speakers ... be careful, just don't turn the volume to high and I think you'll be okay :yes:


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Then you use a normal, stereo 1/8" minijack cable to two RCA plugs, cable to the Left/Right Satellite Line inputs. Then insert one RCA "Y" splitter on the left channel line to the subwoofer line input and the Satellite Line input. That should get most of the bass. 

Preferably you should also use the right channel line input combined with the left channel but to do that and preserve stereo separation you would need a "Y" combiner with series resistors (say 4.7K ohm or higher) in each leg to isolate the Left/Right channels before combining for the subwoofer line input.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

ok that lost me. ummm do you think you could draw it up in ms paint, or give more details all the input and out put confuses me


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

You really need an external sound card. Since you only have heaphones out, connecting to your sub will be a kluge. You've already indicated it's confusing. Also, the sound may be poor and noisy. I suggest a USB sound card, such as this Creative card: http://www.soundblaster.com/products/product.asp?category=1&subcategory=208&product=17751&nav=1

It has separate connections for your left and right speakers, which you would connect to the "satellite" input of your sub, as well as a dedicated subwoofer out that would go to the "sub" connection.

The sound card is ~$60. Add another $20 or so for the two mini plug to RCA connectors you'll need.

Doug


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

DougMac said:


> You really need an external sound card. Since you only have heaphones out, connecting to your sub will be a kluge. You've already indicated it's confusing. Also, the sound may be poor and noisy. I suggest a USB sound card, such as this Creative card:
> 
> It has separate connections for your left and right speakers, which you would connect to the "satellite" input of your sub, as well as a dedicated subwoofer out that would go to the "sub" connection.
> 
> ...


Doug I'm going to follow your advice, this sounds like my best option and this sound card seems like it has more hook ups and less hassle than any of the others ive seen thanks. I may require your services once i get it in the mail.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

DougMac said:


> ...connections for your left and right speakers, which you would connect to the "satellite" input of your sub, as well as a dedicated subwoofer out that would go to the "sub" connection.


What about the speakers??? ... How they'll be connected??? :scratchhead:

Sub has the satellite line out, but it has RCA's ... Is there a cable that has RCA in one end and bare wire for the speakers at the other end??? :huh:


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

salvasol said:


> What about the speakers??? ... How they'll be connected??? :scratchhead:
> 
> Sub has the satellite line out, but it has RCA's ... Is there a cable that has RCA in one end and bare wire for the speakers at the other end??? :huh:


Not needed. He would use the Red/Black binding posts for each channel as shown in the op for the "Power Out" . The subwoofer driver would be internally connected to the amplifier.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

bobgpsr said:


> Not needed. He would use the Red/Black binding posts for each channel as shown in the op for the "Power Out" . The subwoofer driver would be internally connected to the amplifier.


but these posts will only work correctly and actually out put sound when i have a cord going from my soon to be sound card to the satellite line in ports right?


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

thoozer28 said:


> but these posts will only work correctly and actually out put sound when i have a cord going from my soon to be sound card to the satellite line in ports right?


Right! Here's the signal path:

Laptop --> USB Cable --> Sound Card --> Mini Plug to RCA Jacks --> Subwoofer --> Subwoofer
Laptop --> USB Cable --> Sound Card --> Mini Plug to RCA Jacks --> Subwoofer --> speaker cable -->
speakers.

Doug


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

DougMac said:


> Right! Here's the signal path:
> 
> Laptop --> USB Cable --> Sound Card --> Mini Plug to RCA Jacks --> Subwoofer --> Subwoofer
> Laptop --> USB Cable --> Sound Card --> Mini Plug to RCA Jacks --> Subwoofer --> *speaker cable -->
> ...


I got it!!! ... he will use bare speaker wire from speaker terminal out on the sub to Yamaha speakers, Right??? :dontknow:

If that's the case ... I read on other manuals that line in (satellite in's) can not be used at the same time with speaker terminals on sub??? ... Is that correct??? :huh:


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

salvasol said:


> I read on other manuals that line in (satellite in's) can not be used at the same time with speaker terminals on sub???


Not for the OP's case, his sub has power amps for the satellite speakers, kind of an odd duck really. 

What you are describing is true for a more common type of sub, SVS, HSU, JBL, etc that only has an integrated power amp for the subwoofer driver. Those type of subs can pick off the bass portion using line inputs or the high power Left/Right mains output of a stereo amp/receiver.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

Paul,

I got curious since most home subwoofers don't have a built in amp for the mains. This seems to be a subwoofer aimed at DJ's. Furthermore, it seems to be inexpensive. The prices I've seen are significantly lower than what I'd expect to pay for a nice home audio subwoofer without the extra amplification. While not always the case, lower price usually means lower quality.

I'm concerned that once you go to the trouble of hooking everything up, you may be disappointed by the performance. When you say you got this subwoofer, did you buy it new from a store or buy it new or used off ebay or craigslist?

I suggest you listen to a well regarded subwoofer designed for home use so you can have a performance base line to evaluate this product.

Doug


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok guys you'll laugh at me or cry with me. I was fiddling, and hooked my 1/8 to RCA to the satellite line in, and had my speakers hooked up to the powered out put, and it was working both of them. I like my trance music loud so I had it turned up, but now way near maximum. All of a sudden my right speaker goes ka-put and stops working and is doing this buzzing so naturally i freak out and immediately remove the speaker wires from the speaker. Once I did this I was going to flip the switch on my sub, but while in the process of doing this the ends of the speaker wires touched:yikes: and a small sparks shot out and then some smoke :explode: started to come out of the sub box. Thank fully it didnt turn into flames, so im pretty sure the right side is fried now and I feel like a complete retard. So my question to you is what do I need to do to get it working again and/or what shorted out and needs to be replaced?

Thanks guys


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

thoozer28 said:


> ... So my question to you is what do I need to do to get it working again and/or what shorted out and needs to be replaced?


:foottap: . :unbelievable:

First you have to find out exactly what happened to the sub/amp ... get an estimate of the repairs, and then decide What's best: New sub or repair :yes:


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

thoozer28 said:


> So my question to you is what do I need to do to get it working again and/or what shorted out and needs to be replaced?


I'm crying with you. You seem to be new to all this and you just learned the hard way, *turn off the power to all components before making any connections*. This includes hookups between components and amps because you can cause a pop or hum that can damage speakers or amps.

I'm more concerned by the damage the functioning amp did to your speaker than I am with the damage done by the speaker wire short. Why spend money to fix something that damages other components? How much money did you spend on the sub? Again, did you buy it new or used? If you bought it used, there's a good chance it was defective when you bought it.

We really need more info. What kind of main speakers are you using? What is their rated power handling? What is their nominal impedence? What is the rated output of the amp in the subwoofer? Don't automatically assume you overpowered your speakers, more speakers are damaged by distortion from underpowered amps than by too much power.

I'm glad you're here asking questions. I don't want you throwing good money after bad. The more you know, the better your decisions will be. There's many here who I think will be glad to help. We can share what we've learned over the years. I got my first turntable for Christmas when I was five (1955!).

Doug


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Doug,

I bought it new from a ebay store. It is intended for Dj use. I spent like USD$270 on it. 

2 main speakers are Yamaha NS-A838's
Maximum 200 watts
Impedence 8 ohms

The amp for the woofer is like 1500 watts, two separate 500 watt amps for L and R. 

This is up seting me more and more after shelling out about 300 bucks for a piece that is pooping out on me already. So as you know the left side of the powered outs is not working due to me, earlier today I plugged in both of my speakers to the R side and then i turned it on and both speakers were working fine for at least a half hour then i turned it up a little and both of the speakers started to humm and thats it no music just humming like it did right before i shorted out the left side.:explode: what happened guys will it work again or will i have to fix it too?


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

thoozer28 said:


> Doug,
> 
> earlier today I plugged in both of my speakers to the R side and then i turned it on and both speakers were working fine for at least a half hour then i turned it up a little and both of the speakers started to humm and thats it no music just humming like it did right before i shorted out the left sidewhat happened guys will it work again or will i have to fix it too?


Paul,

Sounds like you fried the amp. I guess you can get in touch with the seller to see if you can get another amp, but I have to say your actions have made it hard to tell if it died because of defects or because of abuse.

Before you replace any of this equipment, you really need to get some help. You just can't go hooking stuff up any which way. Hooking two speakers to the same terminal is a bad idea. You halved the impedence the speakers presented to the amp. I don't know what the nominal impedence of your speakers is, I can't find much information on your model number. Even Yamaha's web site didn't list impedence for this model, but similar speakers were rated at 6 ohms. That means you probably presented 3 ohms to the amp. I'm willing to bet that since these aren't high quality speakers with carefully controlled electrical characteristics, it actually presented a 1 ohm load to the amp. Very few amps can handle such low impedence without damage. The ones that can are very expensive.

So we have: Cheap speakers hooked to a cheap amp by an inexperienced user. Result: Disaster

Doug


----------

